# New to military life, and have some questions!



## Winter143 (24 Apr 2014)

Hi everyone!

My bf is at CFB Kingston and just about to graduate from his DP1.  He's a signaler 

I was just curious about a few things;

How long of a wait is it right now for a PMQ in Kingston?
Even though we aren't married (yet) am I still able to take part in things the MFRC offers?


Thanks so much


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Apr 2014)

Winter143 said:
			
		

> How long of a wait is it right now for a PMQ in Kingston?
> Even though we aren't married (yet) am I still able to take part in things the MFRC offers?



He'd have to check with CFHA in Kingston.  Does he have a posting message?

As far as the MFRC, I'm not sure (more than likely, yes), but you could contact them: http://www.familyforce.ca/sites/Kingston/EN/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Winter143 (24 Apr 2014)

THanks so much!  I'm hoping to meet some people around my age to become friends with, I left everything behind when I came here with him


----------

